# Capless fuel port problem



## billtreas (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi All
I have just joined this forum in the vain hope that someone can help.
I have a mk3 TT 2015 23k miles and yesterday after filling with petrol I removed the fuel nozzle which broke the capless fuel flap. I now cant put more petrol in the car so when this tank is empty I have no way of filling it again!
I have spoken to Audi customer services and after the usual 20min wait got through to their agent which was a waste of time. He advised me to take it to my local dealer which I have done and they are charging me £126 just to diagnose the problem and I'm sure that that will entail a new Tank.
Does anyone here know of a workaround so that I can get petrol in? Has anyone else had this problem? I noticed a thread from 2020 but didn't get a reply. Please HELP before I run out of gas!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
I will move your post into the MK3 section, you should get more replies.
Hoggy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

we faced the same problem on a TT ultra of a friend, Audi told him that the whole tank should have been replaced (aorund 800 euro part+manpower), so he decided to not repair it, went to his local mechanic which forcefully pulled out the flap and make possible the refilling. Problem is, he can't refill completely the tank anymore because of fuel spillage all over the car… now his "full tank" is a 3/4 of the original fuel capacity


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

Will it open using the emergency fuel flap opener under the boot floor? It should be the red plastic ring bottom left in the boot. Might be worth looking in the manual as to which way to pull it though before going mad with it.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the red plastic cord just unlock the closing pin of the fuel cap


----------



## billtreas (Dec 13, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> we faced the same problem on a TT ultra of a friend, Audi told him that the whole tank should have been replaced (aorund 800 euro part+manpower), so he decided to not repair it, went to his local mechanic which forcefully pulled out the flap and make possible the refilling. Problem is, he can't refill completely the tank anymore because of fuel spillage all over the car… now his "full tank" is a 3/4 of the original fuel capacity


Thanks for the info. Yes that's what we were told so I've bitten the bullet and getting a new tank tomorrow. £560 ,but at least I can fill the tank!


Gnasher said:


> Will it open using the emergency fuel flap opener under the boot floor? It should be the red plastic ring bottom left in the boot. Might be worth looking in the manual as to which way to pull it though before going mad with it.


Hi and thanks for your input. It's not the outer flap which is broken but a small stainless steel flap the hinge of which has broken. Ice been told that if I break out the flap and force a tube down it will cause a fault light to come on which is an mot failure. The only remedy is to replace the tank which is being done as we speak.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

very expensive solution , albeit the only feasible one


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

billtreas said:


> Thanks for the info. Yes that's what we were told so I've bitten the bullet and getting a new tank tomorrow. £560 ,but at least I can fill the tank!
> 
> Hi and thanks for your input. It's not the outer flap which is broken but a small stainless steel flap the hinge of which has broken. Ice been told that if I break out the flap and force a tube down it will cause a fault light to come on which is an mot failure. The only remedy is to replace the tank which is being done as we speak.


Hi, is this price for Audi main dealership or independent garage?


----------



## billtreas (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi Marksblack
Major mistake! That was just for the tank. Final bill came to £1700!
This was at an official Audi dealership


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

billtreas said:


> Hi Marksblack
> Major mistake! That was just for the tank. Final bill came to £1700!
> This was at an official Audi dealership


£1700 because of a broken flap on the filler. Did you ask them to ask for a goodwill contribution from Audi? That is outrageous!


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

billtreas said:


> Hi Marksblack
> Major mistake! That was just for the tank. Final bill came to £1700!
> This was at an official Audi dealership


1700 smakaroos for a fuel tank repair?

Dude, eff Audi. Just go to an independent. Its going to be a fraction of that.


----------



## billtreas (Dec 13, 2021)

quasijones said:


> £1700 because of a broken flap on the filler. Did you ask them to ask for a goodwill contribution from Audi? That is outrageous!


I had to pay the bill as they would not release the car to me otherwise. Contacted Audi who said that as I had paid the bill I could not raise a dispute with the Audi dealer.I spoke to Audi customer who said that he would raise a claim on my behalf.
I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## billtreas (Dec 13, 2021)

billtreas said:


> I had to pay the bill as they would not release the car to me otherwise. Contacted Audi who said that as I had paid the bill I could not raise a dispute with the Audi dealer.I spoke to Audi customer who said that he would raise a claim on my behalf.
> I'm not holding my breath!


That should read Audi customer service


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

billtreas said:


> I had to pay the bill as they would *not release the car to me otherwise.*


Can you elaborate on that further?

what do you mean Audi would not release your car??
They cant keep your car hostage and force you to do any repairs with them.

Paying for your diagnostics bill, thats another thing. You have to pay it yes.


----------



## billtreas (Dec 13, 2021)

Kenway said:


> Can you elaborate on that further?
> 
> what do you mean Audi would not release your car??
> They cant keep your car hostage and force you to do any repairs with them.
> ...


Well the work had been done so I assumed they wouldn't release it.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Note to self - be very careful with that flap when filling up.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

unbelivable!😕




billtreas said:


> Hi Marksblack
> Major mistake! That was just for the tank. Final bill came to £1700!
> This was at an official Audi dealership


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

If this wasn't Audi I'd say it was unbelievable!!! Nothing more than legalised theft. Charging customers £1,700 for what is in fact a major manufacturing flaw on yet another Audi component!


----------



## billtreas (Dec 13, 2021)

For your info. if it happens to you, I claimed off my insurance and they coughed up the full amount minus the excess, taking the sting out of it. Taught me a lesson though. I'll NEVER use an Audi garage again. Lesson learnt.


----------

